# Wasserkühlung Pumpenanschluß 3-Polig am Mainboard 4-Polig



## Rhisdur (8. Juni 2018)

*Wasserkühlung Pumpenanschluß 3-Polig am Mainboard 4-Polig*

Hallo Leute, 

ich baue meinen ersten PC mit Kompaktwasserkühlung zusammen. 

Mein Mainboard ist das MSI X470 Pro Gaming Carbon und er Kühler ist der Cooler Master Masterliquid 240L RGB. 

Die Lüfter sind kein Problem, die schließ ich an der PWM von meinem Fractal Design Define R6 an, aber bei der Pumpe bin ich unsicher: 

Das Kabel das aus der Pumpe kommt ist 3-Polig, und der Stecker auf dem Mainboard für WK-Pumpen ist 4 Polig. Ich kann ihn zwar schon einstecken, aber
da fehlt dann der 3. Kontakt (Laut Mainboard-Anleitung der PWM Kontakt) . 

Ist das Korrekt wenn ich die Pumpe da ansteck?


----------



## Venom89 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Pumpenanschluß 3-Polig am Mainboard 4-Polig*

Ja das ist normal.
Es gibt Pumpen welche per PWM geregelt werden können. Sowie auch Pumpe welcher per Spannung geregelt werden.
Bei einer AIO kann es durchaus sein, das diese nicht geregelt werden darf!
Da würde ich Mal in der BDA schauen.

Ansonsten einfach dranstecken. Im BIOS auf Spannungsregelung stellen und wenn sie nicht geregelt werden darf, fest auf 12V stellen.

LG


----------



## Rhisdur (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Pumpenanschluß 3-Polig am Mainboard 4-Polig*

Also die Pumpe ist nicht PWM-fähig. Hab das ganze im Bios eingestellt und so angesteckt wie beschrieben --- läuft 

Danke.


----------

